# Barsche in Floridsdorf



## Albrecht (16. März 2005)

Hallo Leute,
wir haben es leider noch nicht geschafft im Revier Floridsdorf einen (auch schon im März) anständigen Barschspot zu finden.  

Darum meine Bitte an die Wiener Spezis: BITTE GEBT MIR EINEN TIPP!


----------



## klammerfranz (16. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

Dere Albrecht,

hab voriges Jahr ein paar Barscherln im Bereich Floridsdorfer Brücke auf der Donauinsel im Entlastungsgerinne gefangen, war allerdings in der Sommerzeit meistens gen Abend...

Halt uns am Laufenden, was interessante Spots in Floridsdorf betrifft!

we c us
klammerfranze


----------



## Albrecht (16. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

Hi Klammerfranz,
danke für den Tipp, im Sommer werden wir die Barsche hoffentlich Kiloweise rauszupfen. |supergri 

Aber bis 1.6. ist im Entlastungsgrinne   #q Spinnfischverbot #q  darum ist es schwer die Barsche zu finden zumal dort auch keine vernünftigen Struckturen zum abklopfen sind.

Geht z.Zt. schon was im Hauptstrom?

Petri,
Al


----------



## klammerfranz (16. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

mhhh ob derzeit was im hauptstrom geht? keine ahnung!

hab voriges jahr ein paar wenige fische im hauptstrom gefangen, wobei ich auch nur 2 handvoll ansitze hatte...

mit spinnen habe ich im revier schlechte erfahrung gemacht, wegen der vielen hänger - wobei ich bin kein spinnprofi, eher ein posen bzw. grundangler.

die barsche gingen übrigends auf wurm im posenmodus.

we c us
klammerfranze


----------



## Maxeur (21. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bis 1.6. ist im Entlastungsgrinne #q Spinnfischverbot #q
> Al


HI .... Eingentlich ich habe es uberhaupt nicht gewusst dass es diese Spinnfischverbot gab .... Ja ja ..ich versuche Fortschritte in Deutsch zu machen ... Schwer alles zu verstehen.. Ein alter Man hat es mir gesagt ... 
Ich finde es ist unfair weil warum ist nur Spinnfischverbot :r ... Ich bin so ein auslandische Student ... Ich gehe weg im Juni .. Das heiss, nie werde ich fahig sein, die Neue Donau zu fischen ....
Als ich habe meine Lizenz gekauft, der verkaufer hat es mir nicht gesagt ... 120 euro eingach nur fur den Strom und nur 5 km .. das finde ich schräcklich teuer ...leider !



			
				Albrecht schrieb:
			
		

> Geht z.Zt. schon was im Hauptstrom?
> 
> Petri,
> Al


 
So Ja ich bin auch verplifchtet nur im Hauptstrom zu fischen .... Ich bin normalerweise ein BASS fischer in Frankreich und Amerika ... Aber hier Bass gibt es leider kein ....
So ich habe den Hauptstrom 2mal probiert (Donaustadt 2 ist mein Revier).. und bis jetzt auch nichts !
Ich fische nur mit kunstkoder .....Catch & Release :g  ... So habe ich versucht Lipless crankbaits, carolina .... alle typen von "power fishing" da es uberhaupt keine Strukturen gibt .... aber nichts !
Ich weiss nicht was es fur Raubfisch in Donaustadt 2 Strom gibt .... 
Ich konnte vielleicht Schied/rapfen versuchen .... aber gibt es ? Falls es schied gib, dann werde ich am nachsten mal "stickbaits" in die oberflasche probieren ... 

'till next time, tight lines !
Max


----------



## Albrecht (22. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

Hallo Max,
freu dich lieber, daß du im Juni wieder aus Wien wegkommst! :q 

Die Möglichkeiten für den Spinnfischer sind in dieser Stadt schon sehr begrenzt. 

Meine letzte Hoffnung sind auch die Rapfen. Ich habe auch schon ein paar Plätze entdeckt wo es funktionieren könnte... aber erstmal muß es wärmer werden.

Was studierst du?

TL,
Al


----------



## Maxeur (22. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

Hi Al....

Klar ich freue mich daran dass ich im Juni weggehe .... Aber Juni ist noch weit weg ... Und ohne zu fishceb, kann ich nicht uberleben .... 
Ich studiere nur deutsch hier .. aber in Paris studiere ich Amerikanistik, Germanistik, Betriebswirtschaft und Jus (Es ist aber eine Kombination ..ich bin kein "genius" |rolleyes )

Du hast es gesagt "Die Möglichkeiten für den Spinnfischer sind in dieser Stadt schon sehr begrenzt. " .. Ich sage ...That sucks  !  

Letzen Hoffnungen sind nämlich die Rapfen, aber ich haber uberhaupt keine Ahnung wie wo wann ?
Ich versuche daruber zu lesen, weil es voll anders hier ist ...Ich mein normalerweise ich fish immer von bassboat oder Float tube ... und nur fur BASS ... so Rapfen ! Und es gibt auch niemand der im Donaustadt(leider habe ich nur diese Moglichkeit mit der Ubahn) fischt.. oder ich habe keiner gesehen ... 

Fast niemand spinnfischt in Osterreich .. es gibt kein Meisterschaft .. kein Club ...uzw ... Es ist schade !

Aber ja... 20 Juni .. Bye bye ... BASS BASS I'll be BA..CK !

Max
Du studierst auch in Wien


----------



## rob (22. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

hey max!
also mit rapfen hast du bei uns sicher mehr glück als einen schönen bass zu erwischen.
das wasser ist halt noch etwas kalt.
schade das du nur ubahn fahren kannst,denn gute reviere zum ganzjahrespinnfischen gibt es um wien genug.
wenn du lust hast kannst du ja mal mit mir in mein revier einen tag mitfahren.
tageskarte kostet 24 euros.spinnfischen das ganze jahr gestattet.nur bass wirst du bei uns auch nicht wirklich erwischen.hab letztes jahr einen mit 0,25 kilo gefangen.das war schon was besonderes...leider...
zander,hecht und rapfen kannst du aber bei uns fangen.nur hat der hecht noch bis 1 mai schonzeit und der zander geht in einer woche in die schonzeit.
alle sind erst wieder offen wenn du zurück fährst.
also wenn dir hecht und rapfen reicht,kannst ja mal im mai mitfahren.lg rob


----------



## Albrecht (24. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

Hi,
@ Bass: Ich studiere BWL in Wien

@ Rob: Ist der Zander bei euch noch offen?
Ich dachte der wäre in Wien schon zu.

LG,
Al


----------



## Maxeur (24. März 2005)

*AW: Barsche in Floridsdorf*

Hi,

Danke sehr fur deine Einladung Rob .. es ist ur-nett von dir
Cool Al .. so du studierst in der Hauptuni oder der WU ... 

Well ... und Ja du bist ein Fliegenfischer (nicht sicher sagt man fliegenfisher fur Fly-fisherman ?)

Max


----------

